# Travel Talk > Travel News >  Convention center orlando hotels

## seoadampowell

The Convention Center Orlando hotels is the primary public convention center for the Central Florida region. The center currently ranks as the second largest convention center in the United States. The Convention Center Orlando offers 7,000,000 sq ft of total space, 2,100,000 sq ft (200,000 m2) of which is exhibit space. The large complex is located on the South end of International Drive, a major tourist area in Orlando, Florida. Solar panels on the roof of the South Concourse provide 1 MW of power. Owned and operated by Orange County Government and located in the heart of the area's tourism district, the Orlando Convention Center serves as the perfect event destination. Whether you are visiting us as a planner, an exhibitor, an attendee or a member of the community, the Convention Center Orlando is committed to making your experience with us a success. Come and find out for yourself why we are known as "The Center of Hospitality"!

----------


## tranzysmitha

yes this hotel located  central Florida region and this is one of best hotel .and Convention center Orlando hotel is prime and tourist location please  share with me Convention Center Orlando near hotels.

----------


## xy34704

持久藥 
生精片 
香港老中醫補腎丸  
享硬瑪卡濃縮片 
威而鋼 
希愛力 
美國黃金偉哥 
2h2d持久液  
德國必邦功效  
日本騰素正品 
一想就硬  
樂威壯 
美國黑金 
maxman  
必利勁  
 必利吉 
 綠騎士持久液  
一炮到天亮  
美國goodman  
韓國奇力片  
美國保羅V8  
德國黑金剛持久液  
犀利士藥局  
威而鋼藥局  
液態果凍威而鋼

----------

